# Big Reds Require Patience---But I got 'em



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

joe there was a couple of dead fish floating around weedon island on saturday  
was that one of them  by the way nice report joe


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish. Looks like I need one of those glass minnows. Me and Tojo were in tailing reds all morning Saturday and hit them with Gulps and Slurps, shrimps and jerks. Nothing but the middle fin from them. Found a few trout and a jack to keep the trip from being a total loss.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

The spiderwire my be the problem, I used the 8lb on two reels and had many break offs. I'm back to 10lb Stren braid. No break offs.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I agree. I have never broke ProPower but the Spiderwire I hae broke off at least 5 times. I will change it this week.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

With all the reds I've caught(got to be at least a dozen or so), I've never had one break my power pro.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Those are big reds.

on the west coast ;D

nice report


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hehe I like your photoshop on the background Joe! Nice touch 

nice fish too!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

We know what Weedon Island looks like----seen is 100 times, right? :  :-X

I was adding an artistic flair-----or is that autistic? :-/

Here fishy----fishy----fishy. Don't make me chase you!


----------

